# quarter house nola



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 28, 2013)

Any suggestions for a grocery within walking distance of the Quarter House?


----------



## kwindham (Oct 29, 2013)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Any suggestions for a grocery within walking distance of the Quarter House?



Sorry, been to NOLA many many times and I don't think I have ever went to a grocery store while there.  So it appears I am no help at all!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 29, 2013)

How extensive? There is a Walgreens right there close by.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 30, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> How extensive? There is a Walgreens right there close by.



Thanks. Good enough for what I need.  Some milk, cereal, bread.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 30, 2013)

Has anyone taken the swamp tour or the Miss river boat ride?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 30, 2013)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Thanks. Good enough for what I need.  Some milk, cereal, bread.



It is literally 1 block away and less than 500 ft.



> Walgreens
> 
> 134 ROYAL ST
> New Orleans, LA 70130
> ...


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 30, 2013)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Has anyone taken the swamp tour or the Miss river boat ride?



I have done both as a kid but it has been a long time. Ron is the expert on New Orleans activities and he has some really good posts/threads on very detailed "things to do". It is worth checking out but I am not sure of the links right now.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 30, 2013)

What unit will you be in?


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 30, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> What unit will you be in?



two bedroom one bath.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 30, 2013)

pgnewarkboy said:


> two bedroom one bath.  unit 401



I have a 2 Bed 2 Bath week 11 and another just transferred that is a 2 bed lock-off week 51. I haven't stayed there yet but I am excited to be an owner.


----------



## topdog (Oct 30, 2013)

Swamp tour was great!  I don't remember which company we used, it was 20 years ago (suddenly I feel ancient).  Get a good one and you will remember it.


----------



## Lou (Oct 30, 2013)

We just returned from a week in New Orleans....staying at Club la Pension. 

One of the tours we took was a swamp tour with Cajun Encounters.  We really enjoyed it.  They pick you up and take you outside of NO (about a 45 minute drive) to the Honey Island Swamp.  It was beautiful.  We saw a good many alligators for this late in the season.  A group of very cute raccoons, Great Blue Herons, and other birds.  They also offer a night tour.

One of the most popular Mississippi day cruises is on the steamboat Natchez.  We took it the last time we were in NO and it was a very pleasant ride.

This time we took a city tour with Southern Tours.  It's a good way to see some of the areas outside of the French Quarter if you don't have a car.

Another tour recommendation is Haunted History tours.  We have taken their cemetery, ghost, and vampire tours and found them very interesting and entertaining.  Their voodoo tour we did not like as much.

Check out the New Orleans forum on TripAdvisor for a wealth of information on New Orleans.  It really helped us plan our trip.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 2, 2013)

Rouse's -- 700 block of Royal Street.  Prices are off the scale but other than Walgreen's with its limited stock, there's nothing else in walking distance.

Oh, and the boat ride on the Natchez is worth the cost but skip the lunch.  It's not very good.  Instead, go to Café Maspero on Decatur (cash only).


----------



## Greg G (Nov 2, 2013)

It was a while back (2005) but we took an air boat swamp tour from Airboat Adventures.  It was one of the smaller airboats ( 2 rows of seats, seating 3 per row max) which allowed us to get back further into the swamp where a larger air boat could not.  Was pretty good from what I remember


Greg.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 2, 2013)

There is also a CVS Pharmacy - on Canal St.
that has a small selection of groceries too.

Greg


----------



## MaryH (Nov 8, 2013)

For some of the seasonings you want to take back home, Rouse's had better prices than the French Quarter.  

During French Quarter Fest, they had a great crawfish boil for $7.


----------



## lizap (Nov 8, 2013)

Rouses is one our local groceries; they carry stuff that you won't get at a national chain.  I don't know about the prices here, but other Rouses' prices are a little higher, but not significantly..




chapjim said:


> Rouse's -- 700 block of Royal Street.  Prices are off the scale but other than Walgreen's with its limited stock, there's nothing else in walking distance.
> 
> Oh, and the boat ride on the Natchez is worth the cost but skip the lunch.  It's not very good.  Instead, go to Café Maspero on Decatur (cash only).


----------



## zzcn69 (Nov 15, 2013)

There is a grocery store in the Quarter called Metassis that you can order groceries from and they deliver. I have done this, but don't remember the details. Call Quarter House and ask about it or google the name. I'm not sure I spelled it correctly.


----------



## ran-ran (Jan 2, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I have a 2 Bed 2 Bath week 11 and another just transferred that is a 2 bed lock-off week 51. I haven't stayed there yet but I am excited to be an owner.


I own week 11 as well and I love both NOLA and especially the QH. You will have a great time with excellent weather as well. This year, the St. Peter's parade goes right by the resort on Saturday night on the 16th. Look for us, we will be catching beads from the balcony. Cheers!


----------

